# When will have new version support Ampere GPU?



## treoman (Sep 3, 2020)

When will have new version support Ampere GPU?


----------



## Toothless (Sep 3, 2020)

Probably when it officially gets sold or shipped.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 3, 2020)

treoman said:


> When will have new version support Ampere GPU?


Already supported. If you are an AIC or press under NDA with NVIDIA, please email me at w1zzard@techpowerup.com


----------



## treoman (Sep 4, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Already supported. If you are an AIC or press under NDA with NVIDIA, please email me at w1zzard@techpowerup.com


I will send you email. Thanks!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 7, 2020)

TechPowerUp GPU-Z (v2.52.0) Download
					

GPU-Z is a lightweight utility designed to give you all information about your video card and GPU.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Ampere support is available in the public release version now


----------



## TwinParadox (Sep 19, 2020)

Latest version can't dump RTX 3080/3090 bios yet.


----------



## TwinParadox (Sep 25, 2020)

I'd like to dump RTX 3090 bios. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 25, 2020)

Soon


----------



## TwinParadox (Sep 25, 2020)

@W1zzard 

Thanks


----------



## neomage2021 (Sep 28, 2020)

TwinParadox said:


> I'd like to dump RTX 3090 bios. Can anyone help me please?





W1zzard said:


> Soon





Nice. I'm just waiting now to dump the BIOS on my 3080 so I can get it into unraid


----------



## Schildbrecher (Sep 30, 2020)

Inno3D leaked nvFlash for Ampere...








						[Official] NVIDIA RTX 3090 Owner's Club
					

You flash the Strix Bios on your Ventus? :oops:   yeah, haha, but it's not working properly.  the strix bios can only work fine on the cards have 3xpin power.




					www.overclock.net
				



3090 Gaming OC Bios https://filehorst.de/d/dkiGDmJv

My TUF OC 3090 has now 390w PT 
thanks to the 3090 Gaming OC Bios.

Here are the commands:
_CMD as admin:
cd path  _*(Dir where nvflash and bios files are)*
_nvflash64 --save 3090.rom  _*(backup of your current Bios!!!)*
_nvflash64 xxxxx.rom -6 _*(flash new Bios)*
2* Y_ for yes_


----------



## neomage2021 (Sep 30, 2020)

Schildbrecher said:


> Inno3D leaked nvFlash for Ampere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Exactly what I needed!


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2020)

Thanks! NVFlash download updated in our downloads


----------



## Schildbrecher (Oct 1, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Thanks! NVFlash download updated in our downloads



No, problem!! 

Do you know somebody who can make a mod bios for me/us? Some more % of PT would be nice


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2020)

Schildbrecher said:


> Do you know somebody who can make a mod bios for me/us? Some more % of PT would be nice


NVIDIA  BIOS modding isnt possible anymore, 100% locked down since Turing


----------



## ARF (Nov 19, 2020)

Can GPU-Z show actual ray-tracing performance metrics, too? For example, for Navi - number of Ray Accelerators and theoretical intersections?


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 7, 2020)

ARF said:


> Can GPU-Z show actual ray-tracing performance metrics, too? For example, for Navi - number of Ray Accelerators and theoretical intersections?



I thought Navi lacks ray traced acceleration?


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 7, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> I thought Navi lacks ray traced acceleration?



He probably meant the newer ones.


----------

